

Ask YC: Mother's Day gifts? - johnrob

Yes, I know this isn't hacker related, but many of us have probably waited until the last minute to buy gifts for the mothers in our families.  What are you getting?
======
culley
Stop and Smell the Rosemary, Junior League of Houston Cook Book. As a cook, it
is one of the few that I leave in my kitchen and regularly consult. Full of
accurate great recipes that make you look fabulous.

PS - And the ex-wife (mother) asked for her own copy this year for Mother's
day.

~~~
johnrob
Wow - the ratings are 5 starts across the board at amazon.

------
babul
Try and make something yourself. She will appreciate the time & energy you put
in it and will value it more.

------
babul
Even if it is something as basic as a homemade card, photoalbum, or a series
of home made pictures/paintings (ideally framed too), I am sure she will love
it. Works for me.

